# NY hedgehog sitter



## wazup06 (Oct 29, 2013)

Vacation time is upon us and I would love to help out! I have an almost 1 year old male hedgehog (name is shark bait). I'll take your little treasure in for however long from May 22nd to the end of July. I'm not crazy experienced but I will go out of my way to make sure mine and your hedgehog are healthy and happy. PM with any questions!


----------

